# Pepper is officially a 'good citizen!'



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Our first ever rosette!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well done Pepper!  Gorgeous photo aswell. xx


----------



## loriwass8803 (Jan 15, 2012)

Wonderful! How old is Pepper?


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Congratulations! lets hope first of many! well done Pepper x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Well done Pepper and what a lovely photo too.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

loriwass8803 said:


> Wonderful! How old is Pepper?


She's 19months old.
The 2min sit and stay was a challenge for miss wriggle bottom lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww so cute! is that Gromet on the badge too?? lol Congrats


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> awwww so cute! is that Gromet on the badge too?? lol Congrats


Yes, it is, such a cute rosette! I had thought she would just get a certificate


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie passed her Good Citizen training course, she was rubbish! Anyway she is getting better. I once worked out when I went showing horses that each rosette cost me in excess of £50 so now I don't bother but it is fun trying!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a beauty! Well done Pepper!


----------

